# Grass/Weed ID Help



## dschribs (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi

I'm wondering if anyone can help me out. I live in CT So I obviously have a cool season lawn. Unfortunately I don't know what sort of grass I have.

One side of my lawn is a mess. Starting around mid July - large areas on one side of my house start to turn brown - and do not recover in the fall. This year is worse than ever. In the Spring and Summer the area gets full sun from sun up to sun down. I do not have an irrigation system so I simply let the grass go dormant in the Summer heat.

I adhere to a very strict fertilizer plan using Turf Trust fertilizer 4 times a year in addition to Broadleaf Weed Preventer w Gallery in March and Crabgrass Control with Dimension in April. I also apply Grub X in mid June.

At first glance it looks like grub damage but the grass is still in the ground, the roots are solid and it does not "roll" away like turf damaged from grubs might do. Also, these areas are sort of "resistant" to cutting in that lay flat and do not stand as up-right as the greener parts of my lawn.

Can any one tell me what this might be?

The first 2 photos are from about a month ago. The last photo is from today. The last photo shows two "strands" of healthy grass in the midst of the "problem grass".


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It could be a fungus. How does it look in spring? Irrigation? GrubEx should be done at green up instead of June. I'm not a fan of the 4 step program.


----------



## dschribs (Jan 14, 2021)

I discovered that it is actually bent grass. Will be wiping it out in the fall...


----------

